# Concealed Weapon Permit



## 94silverado (Oct 16, 2005)

How many on this website have one i am just curious. Because some people i know think i shouldn't get one on my 18th birthday but i don't smoke so i need something to celibrate my freedom right. lol :sniper:


----------



## MOGLEY (Dec 20, 2005)

I got mine when Clinton got into office and before the big price increase. That later was repealed. I wanted to get grandfathered before any of his ideas were implemented. Had it ever since. I actually don't carry a lot but it is nice to have if think you need it traveling etc.


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

lets all know the laws.

http://www.ag.state.nd.us/BCI/CW/2005Manual.pdf


----------



## TN.Frank (Nov 12, 2005)

I'm pretty sure you need to be 21 to get one since they involve handguns and you have to be 21 to purchase a handgun. It may be different state to state but here in Tennessee it's 21. I got mine almost 5 years ago, it ran $125 for the class and the fee for the permit and I just renewed it(permit is good for 4 years.) and it cost $50 bucks. Personally, if our government would read the Constitution like it was written(see 2nd Amendment for more info.) we'd not have to get any sinkin' permit. We'd all be like Vermont where your state citizenship allows you to carry. Anyway, if you can get it then by all means do.


----------



## 94silverado (Oct 16, 2005)

People i already have on of those manuals and there is actually alot of interesting things i didn't know in it also. TN. Frank For North Dakota the age limit is 18 because concealed weapons covers so many things like knives with blades over 5 inches ect. ect.


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

94silverado


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

I got a licence to carry but seldom do as I only have full sized guns. Maybe a beretta tomcat is in my future.


----------



## 94silverado (Oct 16, 2005)

I heard of people carrying full size in the winter. i suppose that could work out well. Me personally i like the S&W Sigma it fits my hand well and the .40 S&W round seems effective. Its small enough for Carry and Big enough for a little fun at the range. As for the Beretta Tomcat i heard they are a good handgun for the frame size and reliablity.


----------



## TN.Frank (Nov 12, 2005)

Well dang son, if you can get one at 18 then I'd say go for it. As for weapon choice, that's a somewhat personal matter, what one person likes another hates. I'd go with one of the more compact semi-autos in 9mm. Ammo is cheap so you can practice, recoil is very controlable so in a stress situation you'll hit what you aim at and there's a lot of different models available at reasonable prices. I've got a Ruger P-95 the H&K USP compact is also a good pistol, Sigs (228 or 229) are really nice if you've got the money for one. If you have a shooting range near ya' where you can rent guns go and try a few out and see what YOU like. It may be totally different then what we like, but that's ok, you have to get what's right for you.

:beer:


----------

